# aspettando godot



## Minerva (10 Settembre 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DILBNuHogvI


l'attesa....diventa vita o la vita è un 'attesa?
sono quegli interrogativi marzulliani che ci riempono...in attesa di comprendere che cosa e chi attendiamo.
mentre scrivevo mi è venuto in mente bergonzoni...


----------

